# ID from Nature Aquarium World, Book 1



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok, this is probably a real easy ID but I'm still a clueless newb when it comes to plant ID.

Amano's Nature Aquarium World, Book 1
Page 12

What is that bunch in the center in front of the riccia?

Thanks


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

_Hemianthus micranthemoides aka pearl grass_

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=33&category=genus&spec=Hemianthus

Steve T.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Steve, I didn't recognize that common name, pearl grass, and much prefer scientific names.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I figured the plant finder at this site was the same as all the rest but I was wrong!! WOW! I am impressed and now that I know how detailed it is I think the plant selection for my new tank will be a lot easier. Thank you APC!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hook, line and sinker.....


----------

